# Alfa Romeo - Reliability



## Streets (9 Jun 2008)

Hi - just looking at buying a 2006 Alfa 159 or possibly GT (if the missus lets me!). Anytime i mention it to someone, they go on and on about Alfa having poor relability. But is this referring to the Alfa 156 early years when it had loads of problems - basically have they sorted the relaiabiltiy issue out in recent years?


----------



## Caveat (9 Jun 2008)

I think things have improved, but electrical niggles are still a problem AFAIK.  Depreciation is terrible too.


----------



## PGD1 (9 Jun 2008)

the older petrol engines needed careful oil checks.

You should be much better with the modern diesel engines.

check out www.alfaireland.ie


----------



## RS2K (9 Jun 2008)

Timing belt changes are critical on petrol models. Every 36k miles.

1.9 diesel is a Fiat unit and is good, particularly in 150bhp guise. 

Good looking cars.


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Jun 2008)

Alfa spent a fortune on the development of the 159 to eliminate many of the reliability issues that dogged the 156.  But the depreciation is still atrocious, possibly due to the sins of the predecessors.

(Had a 166 and adored it - reliable as long as you kept it serviced well, kept an eye on oil and water levels and didn't rev the engine hard until it had fully warmed up.  Electrics were quirky.  Indicators didn't self-cancel.  Predicting which internal light would flash for indicators or hazards was a form of entertainment.  But you forgave it everything for the driving experience and the style.)


----------



## moe1013 (11 Jun 2008)

I have a 2.4 diesel (estate) for a year and a half. 5 cylinder turbocharged engine. Very, very happy with it. Had to go back for a tiny engine part a few months ago, apart from that it's been a dream. As it's a top of the range model it's loaded with so many electrics if something is going to go wrong I'm going to find it!

Agree with the comments above about alfa's, however the 159 feels different. I think they may have finally managed to iron out the kinks. It's amazing the attention it gets, suppose it's a good looker and a bit different.

As for the depreciation, talk to anyone trying to sell a second hand car. It's difficult for any model! The reality is you should buy a car and keep it for a long long time, so buy something you're happy to live with for years. It's the only way to do things in this country IMHO.


----------



## LeoD (11 Jul 2008)

Any joy with the 159 Streets? I'm in the same position as yourself - derided and scorned by friends when I mention that I'd prefer to get a 159 instead of an Avensis. Surely we'll be able to pick up something at a decent price these days?


----------



## starlite68 (11 Jul 2008)

fun to drive..but expect to get about sixpence when you sell it!


----------



## tosullivan (11 Jul 2008)

159's are absolutely beautiful.
Get the GT, you know you want to....I love mine (1.9JTDm)

I've found you one already...
[broken link removed]

Its been there for a while so should pick it up for another good few grand off the asking price

I miss my old 156 1.8 TS but the GT is rapidly making me forget


----------



## Pique318 (11 Jul 2008)

Buy a GT and let Novitec loose on it

[broken link removed]

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Iceman732 (12 Jul 2008)

Never driven an Alfa long term but I must admit there stunning cars to drive. Car is a joy to drive and Novitec is a very good idea but you'd need you money about you if you want them to do a big job on it!!

They say your never a proper car lover until you've owned a Alfa, there a man's driving car!!

It'll be an expensive pleasure but you only live once!!! Go for it! Stick to main dealers and enjoy!


----------



## gebbel (12 Jul 2008)

Car is nice to drive but the main consideration should be the brutal re-sale value. They look ok but there are better looking cars that won't hit you in the pocket at a later stage.


----------



## Goggin (12 Jul 2008)

I've had the 156 and a GT. Absolutely loved them both. Smashing to drive. Did have a few electrical problems but really just stupid things like bulbs repeatedly going and the like. True about the resale but if thats a serious consideration then you will end up with a very different beast on your driveway ie Avensis etc


----------



## tosullivan (12 Jul 2008)

The GT has improved the Alfa name and resale values are stronger on them.

gebbel, what you got in mind that are better looking and don't hit you as much?


----------



## gebbel (12 Jul 2008)

tosullivan said:


> gebbel, what you got in mind that are better looking and don't hit you as much?



Nothing hits you as much as an Alfa so that rules them right out for me, and anyone else who cares about re-sale value. In terms of looks, well it's all subjective of course but Audi, BMW, Volvo.......nicer in every way only in my opinion (are Alfa's even considered to be part of that group?).


----------



## mathepac (12 Jul 2008)

gebbel said:


> ...but Audi, BMW, Volvo.......nicer in every way only in my opinion (are Alfa's even considered to be part of that group?).


Alfa and Volvo may belong together as the only marque that depreciates faster than a Volvo is an Alfa. But if you buy an Alfa, depreciation probably doesn't figure in the purchasing criteria.


----------



## DeclanP (12 Jul 2008)

Agree with previous posters in that their reliability have improved but their resale value is appalling. And personally speaking, if you gave it to me for nothing, I would not take it. Don't like the critters at all!


----------



## tosullivan (12 Jul 2008)

gebbel said:


> Nothing hits you as much as an Alfa so that rules them right out for me, and anyone else who cares about re-sale value. In terms of looks, well it's all subjective of course but Audi, BMW, Volvo.......nicer in every way only in my opinion (are Alfa's even considered to be part of that group?).


 
only cars of those brands I would even consider and this is if you tied me up and stuck pins in my eyes are the TT and the new M3 in white (ok you wouldn't have to persuade me to take the M3)


----------



## LeoD (15 Jul 2008)

starlite68 said:


> fun to drive..but expect to get about sixpence when you sell it!



Would like to buy a 2nd hand 159 but haven't come across any yet for 6p. 

What would be the 'average' depreciation in a car be - let's say 2 years old with 20,000 miles?


----------



## Caveat (15 Jul 2008)

LeoD, try a search in _carzone_ for "all cars", starting at say €2000, and progressively increase the price and you will see how quickly Alfas will start to appear alongside the Puntos and Stilos.


----------



## peelaaa (16 Jul 2008)

Had a few alfas in my time, once they get to a certain age, problems have usually been rectified by warranty or previous owners so they are not a bad buy secondhand, although a friend of mine has had a few 156's and some were very reliable and others were terrible.
147's seem to have a good reliability record compared to other alfas and the 166 seems to be very reliable too and they can be bought for peanuts, parts can be pricy though.
They are much more of a pleasure to drive then all others cars I owned as long as you can put up with the lack of care of how they are built etc. Italians can design but not build imho.
The engine, chassis and shape are why you would buy an ALFA. I would not buy one to use day to day, only weekends with the biggest engine possible.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jul 2008)

From memory, I didn't think most recent alfa had that great a chassis going on car reviews of same. Most reviews I've read liked the engines and the style but never remarked much about the chassis or handling as being anything special.


----------

